# Volunteer work



## srebarna1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone ...I am new here and wanted to first of all say 'Hi'

I wanted to ask you all about volunteering in Cyprus, anything considered , even house sitting.

We currently live most of the year In Bulgaria but the winters are becoming too harsh.

We would love to get away to somewhere a little warmer November-March.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Many thanks in advance.....


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Where are you planning to stay while over here, in the Paphos area the Friends Hospice could always do with some help and the animal charities will be fighting over you.

It can also be cold here during the winter.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

srebarna1 said:


> Hi everyone ...I am new here and wanted to first of all say 'Hi'
> 
> I wanted to ask you all about volunteering in Cyprus, anything considered , even house sitting.
> 
> ...


Hello.

PAWS dog shelter in Acheleia, (near Yeraskipou) are always looking for volunteers, even if it's just grooming, or giving the dogs a walk along their private road. Any help will be most welcome.


----------



## srebarna1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Where are you planning to stay while over here, in the Paphos area the Friends Hospice could always do with some help and the animal charities will be fighting over you.
> 
> It can also be cold here during the winter.


Hi Pam & Dave,

Thanks for the info...

When you say cold...can you give me an idea what it was like this winter just gone? Jan/Feb did you have snow?
We are really looking to get away from this and maybe Cyprus is not far enough away?

thanks....


----------



## srebarna1 (Apr 18, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Hello.
> 
> PAWS dog shelter in Acheleia, (near Yeraskipou) are always looking for volunteers, even if it's just grooming, or giving the dogs a walk along their private road. Any help will be most welcome.


This sounds good but we are really looking for something where we can get board and lodging for volunteering...not sure they would offer this.

Thanks anyway Geraldine...appreciate your time


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

The Troodos usually gets quite a bit of snow and people go skiing there.

There is a webcam which shows what it is like in the Troodos in real time and you can compare with the same time last year.

Ski Cyprus web cam | SkiCyprus.com

Down at sea level it’s usually more pleasant and before we moved out permanently we had extended stays during the winter period.

This winter was a particularly bad one with lots of rain and all the main dams filled for the first time in several years.

The main problem here is the construction of the houses which are open plan and not insulated. Electricity is also expensive. 

We also get frequent thunderstorms and heavy rain.

Having said all that we do also get many good days and it’s good to be able to get out for walks and visit places out of season.

Overall compared to the UK we enjoy the winter months better here but you may need to prepare a little for it beforehand.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

srebarna1 said:


> This sounds good but we are really looking for something where we can get board and lodging for volunteering...not sure they would offer this.
> 
> Thanks anyway Geraldine...appreciate your time


No, sorry, that option isn't available.... unless you have 4 legs and have been mis treated, starved, thrown from a moving car or abandoned.

There are people who need pet/house sitters for holidays away from Cyprus. P'haps you could advertise, try looking in the Grapevine etc.


----------



## stewgreen (Mar 3, 2013)

*3 options*

- Girne there is a WWOOF place near to the town
- Coral Bay near Pahos there is Gaia Urania a Rainbow Community on Facebook 
- RSPCA they cover travel but not living. 
Google : The RSPB: Volunteering: BirdLife International Volunteering Role - Cyprus
(in Famagusta (southside) and Larnaca districts)


----------

